# Blu cheese and pears/TNT



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

This is tasty and so good Most any blu cheese will do, this will make 20 you will also need 2 puff pastry rolls, 2 cups of crumbled cheese and 2 ripe pears, preheat the oven to 400 and cut pastry into 20 squares put on parchment lined cookie cheet. Prick the pastry with a fork, top with more parchment then weigh it doen with weights or dried beans bake 15 -20 min. Crumble your cheese and thinly slice your pears remove pastry for the oven. Sprinkle each piece of pastry with some of the cheese and pop under the broiler to mlt the cheese then top each with a slice of pear.I double this recipe for my guys and they love it. I would bet nice slices of fresh ripe white peaches or nectarines would be nice, so would, sweet berries or crisp apples, apricots Summer goodness
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2012)

Yummm!  C&P!  Thanks Ma!


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2012)

Sounds great!  I'll try it in the fall.  Maybe top with a bit of walnut.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 24, 2012)

All that is missing is a big glass of Port! YUMMO! I like the walnut idea too! Chunky bits.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yummm!  C&P!  Thanks Ma!


Welcome Dawg
ma


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

Claire said:


> Sounds great!  I'll try it in the fall.  Maybe top with a bit of walnut.


Thanks Claire and I like the walnut idea as well.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> All that is missing is a big glass of Port! YUMMO! I like the walnut idea too! Chunky bits.


Emmmm, port sounds so good and a big yes to that and the walnut.
kades


----------

